# Landbanks to be used for social housing



## Bronte (17 Sep 2009)

Did I hear correctly yestereday something about the fact that the landbanks could be used for social housing, anyone hear this?


----------



## Sunny (17 Sep 2009)

Bronte said:


> Did I hear correctly yestereday something about the fact that the landbanks could be used for social housing, anyone hear this?


 

I think the Greens want this. Things like this are the biggest risks to NAMA in my opinion. Political interference will destroy it. It should be run on a purely commercial basis. Anything that does that not generate a return to the taxpayer should not be built.


----------



## goosebump (17 Sep 2009)

Sunny said:


> I think the Greens want this. Things like this are the biggest risks to NAMA in my opinion. Political interference will destroy it. It should be run on a purely commercial basis. Anything that does that not generate a return to the taxpayer should not be built.



Agreed.

NAMA assets shouldn't be used for social purposes just because they are NAMA assets, but if a genuine need for social housing arose, and a NAMA asset could fulfil that need, it would make sense to use the NAMA asset if cost of writing down that asset was lower than replacing it.

That's as far as it should go.


----------

